# A Quiet Place: Part II (April 23, 2021)



## Sennin of Hardwork (Jul 16, 2019)




----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jul 16, 2019)

Maaaan..I was expecting a trailer. We're not about to have a discussion on a freaking clapperboard!


----------



## MShadows (Jul 16, 2019)

Will they move onto different characters?

The story won’t be as good without the father.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jul 16, 2019)

MShadows said:


> Will they move onto different characters?
> 
> The story won’t be as good without the father.


We're getting both the old characters and new.


----------



## MShadows (Jul 16, 2019)

~Gesy~ said:


> We're getting both the old characters and new.


You mean including the father?


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jul 16, 2019)

MShadows said:


> You mean including the father?


The father's family will be fighting these aliens with help from fellow survivors. 

The father will remain dead lol


----------



## MShadows (Jul 16, 2019)

~Gesy~ said:


> The father's family will be fighting these aliens with help from fellow survivors.
> 
> The father will remain dead lol


Well, that was my concern from the start.

I don’t think this movie needed a sequel. But just like all successful franchises (or soon to be, in this case) they gotta milk them.

Would’ve been better if at least they moved onto a completely different setting with completely different characters since those creatures are scattered all over the globe.


----------



## Jake CENA (Jul 16, 2019)

the daughter should die here she's the cause of all their problems on the first movie


----------



## Amol (Jul 16, 2019)

I loved first movie because it was something new. Both John Krasinski and Emily Blunt have earned enough of my respect that I am willing to give this sequel a chance even though I don't think there is much story remained to tell. But hey who knows maybe there and we just don't it.


----------



## ~VK~ (Jul 16, 2019)

unnecessary tbh. also not gonna be the same without john's character there.

still probably gonna watch it tho.


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Jul 16, 2019)

Cillian Murphy and Brian Tyree Henry are part of the cast as well.



> In March of this year, _The Hollywood Reporter_ reported that _28 Days Later_ and _Peaky Blinders_ star Cillian Murphy was in talks to join _A Quiet Place_ cast members Emily Blunt, Millicent Simmonds, and Noah Jupe in the sequel. In June, _The Wrap_ announced that _Atlanta_ and _Child’s Play_ actor Brian Tyree Henry was also in negotiations to get onboard the project.
> 
> *“In some ways, the idea of seeing who these people were before this all happened would be interesting, but I’m not quite sure because I think actually it’s now what’s the next chapter and what happens next,”* Blunt said last year, speaking to EW about the sequel.* “I think people feel very invested in this family…. I think it’s such an open book right now, and certainly for John who is lasering into something as we speak.”*


----------



## Mider T (Jul 17, 2019)

Jake CENA said:


> the daughter should die here she's the cause of all their problems on the first movie


You mean the daughter that saved the entire family at the very beginning of the movie?


----------



## Jake CENA (Jul 17, 2019)

Mider T said:


> You mean the daughter that saved the entire family at the very beginning of the movie?



wtf? she killed her brother when she gave him that toy that alarmed the monsters 

dad bro was the one who saved them all and sacrificed himself at the end wtf are you talking about


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jul 17, 2019)

Jake CENA said:


> wtf? she killed her brother when she gave him that toy that alarmed the monsters
> 
> dad bro was the one who saved them all and sacrificed himself at the end wtf are you talking about


I don't blame that on her. The brother was old enough to understand how stupid he was being. 

His fault..or the parents fault for not training him properly..not hers.


----------



## Mider T (Jul 17, 2019)

Jake CENA said:


> wtf? she killed her brother when she gave him that toy that alarmed the monsters
> 
> dad bro was the one who saved them all and sacrificed himself at the end wtf are you talking about


Her brother was knocking shit over and she was catching it when nobody else was even paying attention.


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Aug 12, 2019)




----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Sep 25, 2019)

This was a fast shoot, only took two months.


----------



## MShadows (Sep 25, 2019)

I can already see a Part III with the kids all grown up and taking the lead.

Inb4 the mother sacrifices herself in this movie to save them.


----------



## Mider T (Sep 26, 2019)

Sennin of Hardwork said:


> This was a fast shoot, only took two months.


Beat me to it.


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Dec 14, 2019)




----------



## jesusus (Dec 15, 2019)

Overrated movie. Kinda boring


----------



## Mider T (Dec 16, 2019)

jesusus said:


> Overrated movie. Kinda boring


It's not out yet.


----------



## jesusus (Dec 16, 2019)

Mider T said:


> It's not out yet.


No I meant the 1st one


----------



## Mider T (Dec 16, 2019)

jesusus said:


> No I meant the 1st one


The thread for the first one is that way ->


----------



## Potato Salad (Dec 16, 2019)

I completely forgot to watch the first one.


----------



## Mider T (Dec 18, 2019)




----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Dec 18, 2019)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## MShadows (Dec 18, 2019)

Will the mother die this time around? Lol


----------



## wibisana (Dec 22, 2019)

Really good trailer


----------



## MShadows (Jan 1, 2020)



Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Mider T (Jan 1, 2020)

Everyone fell into TWD type cliques


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jan 1, 2020)

I don't like how the mystery aspect seems to be taken away. 

I think not knowing how this happened is a part of the last movie's charm.


----------



## Mider T (Jan 1, 2020)

~Gesy~ said:


> I don't like how the mystery aspect seems to be taken away.
> 
> I think not knowing how this happened is a part of the last movie's charm.


We found out how it happened in the first film.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jan 1, 2020)

Mider T said:


> We found out how it happened in the first film.


We got the jist..we didnt get back story on the characters and the setting pre apocalypse  .

I'm not a fan of that


----------



## Mider T (Jan 1, 2020)

~Gesy~ said:


> We got the jist..we didnt get back story on the characters and the setting pre apocalypse  .
> 
> I'm not a fan of that


Gist*
The monsters were aliens with sensitivity to sound...what more do you want to know?


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jan 1, 2020)

Mider T said:


> Gist*


Sorry..I don't speak Italian


Mider T said:


> what more do you want to know?


Nothing! That's my point!


----------



## MShadows (Jan 1, 2020)

Is it me or does the CGI for the monsters look worse?

Maybe it’s because this time around they’re in plain daylight.


----------



## Mider T (Jan 1, 2020)

MShadows said:


> Is it me or does the CGI for the monsters look worse?
> 
> Maybe it’s because this time around they’re in plain daylight.


We didn't really get a good look at the monsters in the first one until the end.  That plus the whole finding out their weakness in the basement reminded me of Signs.


----------



## MShadows (Jan 1, 2020)

Mider T said:


> We didn't really get a good look at the monsters in the first one until the end.  That plus the whole finding out their weakness in the basement reminded me of Signs.


I know, but from the little monster bits that appear in the trailer I looks a bit off. 

It'll probably be fine when seeing the whole thing in motion. Although CGI horror monsters tend to look worse in the daylight.


----------



## wibisana (Jan 2, 2020)

MShadows said:


> Is it me or does the CGI for the monsters look worse?
> 
> Maybe it’s because this time around they’re in plain daylight.


We need to protest
Maybe they will fix it like when they fix sonic


----------



## MShadows (Jan 2, 2020)

wibisana said:


> We need to protest
> Maybe they will fix it like when they fix sonic


It's not that bad


----------



## Uncle Acid (Jan 2, 2020)

The monsters didn't exactly look very good in the first one either, to put t mildy. It was quite the opposite tbh. They looked awful.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Jan 2, 2020)

The opening one-shot scene of the trailer was great, felt like a QTE from a video game and even felt inspired by a bit of The Last of Us IMO.

I didn't recognize Cillian Murphy at first with that beard. Thought he was Billy Crudup for a moment.


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Jan 12, 2020)




----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Mar 6, 2020)




----------



## MartialHorror (Mar 12, 2020)

Uh oh, looks like they're postponing the release because of the caronavirus.


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Mar 12, 2020)

Indeed.




> Paramount has confirmed our earlier scoop that the studio is delaying _A Quiet Place II_ due to the coronavirus. Here’s the official statement:
> 
> *“After much consideration, and in light of the ongoing and developing situation concerning coronavirus and restrictions on global travel and public gatherings, Paramount Pictures will be moving the worldwide release of A Quiet Place Part II. We believe in and support the theatrical experience, and we look forward to bringing this film to audiences this year once we have a better understanding of the impact of this pandemic on the global theatrical marketplace.”*


SOURCE


----------



## Mider T (Mar 12, 2020)

That's cool, I'd like to see this and walk outside to warm weather anyway.


----------



## Mider T (Jul 24, 2020)

With the release date moves,  this is now the next scheduled blockbuster to release on September 4th.


----------



## Mider T (Mar 5, 2021)




----------



## Mider T (May 26, 2021)




----------



## MO (May 26, 2021)

Wait this came out?


----------



## Mider T (May 26, 2021)

MO said:


> Wait this came out?


Memorial Day...need to change the date in the OP.


----------



## Magic (May 29, 2021)

Saw it today. Amazing. 10/10.



Mider T said:


> Memorial Day...need to change the date in the OP.


Came out friday where I am.


----------



## Amol (May 29, 2021)

RemChu said:


> Saw it today. Amazing. 10/10.


Oh that is good to hear.
I loved first movie but was not sure about sequel . Making a good sequel is hard thing to do.


----------



## Magic (May 29, 2021)

Amol said:


> Oh that is good to hear.
> I loved first movie but was not sure about sequel . Making a good sequel is hard thing to do.


The writing was great.

Good foreshadowing , good middle and end. Nice themes. One of my favorite new horror series. 

The audience was holding their breath and keeping quiet the entire time. Could hear a pin drop many times.


----------



## Magic (May 29, 2021)

My first time back in theaters since the pandemic thing. Very good movie to uh go back for. Masks were optional here. They removed the ticket booth sale in my theater you just pay at the concession stand. It looked weird a big wide open space when you come in.


----------



## Mider T (May 29, 2021)




----------



## Mider T (May 30, 2021)




----------



## MShadows (May 30, 2021)

RemChu said:


> The writing was great.
> 
> Good foreshadowing , good middle and end. Nice themes. One of my favorite new horror series.
> 
> The audience was holding their breath and keeping quiet the entire time. Could hear a pin drop many times.


Spoil me pls. What happens?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## MShadows (May 30, 2021)

@RemChu I’m serious

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## GRIMMM (May 31, 2021)

Saw tonight at the cinema.

Loved it. Didn't fall into most horror movie continuation cliches, and didn't go for the "omg humans are the REAL monsters" narrative so many survival shows/movies fall into. Really enjoyed it, and Cillian's performance was just *chef's kiss*.


----------



## Donquixote Doflamingo (May 31, 2021)

Great movie not disappointed in this!


----------



## Amol (Jun 1, 2021)

Wierd it is not out at my usual "places". I guess I will to wait week or two for that.


----------



## wibisana (Jun 1, 2021)

Prolly going to theatre this weekend


----------



## MShadows (Jun 20, 2021)

Saw it.

It was a great sequel. Props to John Krasinski for making a great monster movie!


----------



## Mider T (Jun 22, 2021)

Just saw Shut the Hell Up: The Movie (The Sequel).

Very good!  Possibly better than the first.  I like how at the end it was all "kids rule, grown ups drool" (Don't get any ideas Gesy)

Don't like the way Djimon Honsou's character died.  Dude seemed wise and had conviction up until the part where they get to the broadcasting tower then all of a sudden he loses his cool?  He stepped back into danger like Sam Jackson in Deep Blue Sea.  Well at least the island is safe again.

I had a feeling the audio monsters couldn't swim, seemed natural since they're impervious to fire.

The beginning of the movie was tense but really good.  Glad that we got to see Lee again if only for a flashback.

Marcus is a moron leaving the safety tank when his mom told him to stay put.  What is it with the males in this family (other than Lee) being dumb?

Seems like the only people not worth saving were those dock people.

Nice to get confirmation that they live in Connecticut. 

So the military knew they couldn't swim from early on?  There should still be a large military presence on an island somewhere then.


----------



## wibisana (Jun 23, 2021)

really want to go to movie theatre and watch this. heard nothing but good praise, but Corona situation is really bad these weeks


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jun 27, 2021)

Just got back from seeing this. First time in a theater since whenever Bad Boys 3 was out...

It was pretty good. Entertaining.  But kinda unnecessary? It didn't really add anything from the first movie. Even ended kinda the same...


----------



## Mider T (Jun 27, 2021)

~Gesy~ said:


> Just got back from seeing this. First time in a theater since whenever Bad Boys 3 was out...
> 
> It was pretty good. Entertaining.  But kinda unnecessary? It didn't really add anything from the first movie. Even ended kinda the same...


??  It showed the world outside their area and other areas, and even another weakness of the monsters.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jun 27, 2021)

Mider T said:


> ??  It showed the world outside their area and other areas, and even another weakness of the monsters.


What was the other weakness?


----------



## Mider T (Jun 27, 2021)

~Gesy~ said:


> What was the other weekness?


Did you real misspell weakness after I just spelled it correctly?

Also did you miss the part in the movie when we saw that they can't swim?


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jun 27, 2021)

Mider T said:


> Did you real misspell weakness after I just spelled it correctly?
> 
> Also did you miss the part in the movie when we saw that they can't swim?


Eh...we'll see how significant that'll be in the possible third sequel. But this movie feels like..if you skip it you wouldn't miss much.

If anything the last 20 or so minutes when they found the island saved it from being completely pointless.


----------



## Amol (Jul 5, 2021)

Finally watched it.
It was good.

These creatures do have lot of weaknesses to exploit.
Kinda hard to believe they essentially defeated humanity.
Islands countries should be quite safe considering they can't swim. Now they just have broadcast the message that sonic feedback makes creatures vulnerable .

Overall good performances from all. Surprisingly Emily Blunt's character was not the lead of the movie. It was her daughter(and even son). I would like another sequel . Franchise is maintaining the quality so I trust them enough to make third installment good too.


----------



## Mider T (Jul 13, 2021)




----------



## Mider T (Jul 18, 2021)




----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jul 18, 2021)

So many ways to kill the creatures that I think eventually humanity is gonna rekt them.


----------

